# should I update bootloader?



## larkhillv (Mar 29, 2012)

I have unlocked my bootloader and rooted from stock, then I flashed the latest version of Redemption ROM. Today, I updated to the latest radios. I was thinking about flashing Axiom Crossbreed but with it is a "get ready package" with the radios and bootloader. I already have updated both LTE/CDMA radios, but do I need to update my bootloader image? What would this do? Could I just flash the ROM without updating bootloader? Thanks for helping a newbie getting into rooting 

Edit: I have read this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosbootldersrecoveriesfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-feb-4-2012/page__p__314057#entry314057
But I just wanted to be crystal cleat so I don't unnecessarily delete my files or accidentally brick my phone for something trivial. Thanks.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

DT's get ready package should have no ill affect on your phone or files. In fact most people agree new radios > older radios.

You will not be able to run DT's 4.0.4 ROM's without a 4.0.4 base. Infact I'm skeptical of any 4.0.4 ROM that does not encourage an upgrade. You can always flash backward, and 4.0.3 ROMs will work fine on a 4.0.4 base.

So in other words. Always be prepared and backup, but don't worry about flashing


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Or if you just use AOKP it's all inclusive and there's no need for a get ready package.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah and I've heard people say its pointless to move to a new bootloader; its not like radios where there is a performance upgrade, they all basically do the same thing.

But I say, go for it. You shouldn't have any negative effects from flashing something that's already there (as long as the md5 matches up). It takes a minute or five really to write a cdma radio so if you flash something with radios don't freak out if it takes a while. Unless it takes like a half an hour

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Or if you just use AOKP it's all inclusive and there's no need for a get ready package.


Aokp does not flash a bootloader or radios. Nor should any other ROM in my opinion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## larkhillv (Mar 29, 2012)

DHO said:


> Yeah and I've heard people say its pointless to move to a new bootloader; its not like radios where there is a performance upgrade, they all basically do the same thing.
> 
> But I say, go for it. You shouldn't have any negative effects from flashing something that's already there (as long as the md5 matches up). It takes a minute or five really to write a cdma radio so if you flash something with radios don't freak out if it takes a while.


Well, I already flashed the radios by themselves. I was having some connectivity issues (I was running one of the older basebands since I got my phone the day of release) and I wanted to see if the updated radios would help. But I only unlocked my bootloader--I didn't even know you could change that, to be honest. So I guess, from what you're saying, I should be able to flash the Axiom Crossbreed ROM no problem since, obviously, I am already unlocked and rooted?

Sorry if I am sounding repetitive, I am just erring on the safe side because I really don't want to end up with a $300 brick, lol. Thanks a ton, folks, for being so polite and patient, too.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

larkhillv said:


> But since the get ready package includes a new bootloader, will that completely clear my phone, or does that only happen when you unlock the bootloader? And what do you mean by a 4.0.4 base? The ROM I am running now says it is 4.0.4 Android version (I am currently running the latest Redemption ROM 1.1), so it would be OK to flash DT's Axiom Crossbreed, right? I assumed 4.0.4 would be become the base regardless if flashed in case someone was flashing from stock 4.0.2 anyway. Sorry, all of the jargon is still relatively new to me as Redemption was my first foray in custom ROMs, or any customization of any sort.
> 
> Well, I already flashed the radios by themselves. I was having some connectivity issues (I was running one of the older basebands since I got my phone the day of release) and I wanted to see if the updated radios would help. But I only unlocked my bootloader--I didn't even know you could change that, to be honest. So I guess, from what you're saying, I should be able to flash the Axiom Crossbreed ROM no problem since, obviously, I am already unlocked and rooted?
> 
> Sorry if I am sounding repetitive, I am just erring on the safe side because I really don't want to end up with a $300 brick, lol. Thanks a ton, folks, for being so polite and patient, too.


You're good to go man. It's hard to brick this device (not saying you can't, but I've hopped around plenty of times without even a bootloop). Just make sure to follow whatever the developer of that rom says to do, and you're golden. (In DTs case its not going to hurt your phone to reflash radios or bootloaders. And it will not wipe your SD data, that's locking/unlocking only.)

Also, backup is your friend. I ALWAYS backup right before a flash just in case, the only time I've ever used it was to revert from a theme I didn't end up liking, but it could help a whole lot more if it needed to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## larkhillv (Mar 29, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> You're good to go man. It's hard to brick this device (not saying you can't, but I've hopped around plenty of times without even a boot loop). Just make sure to follow whatever the developer of that rom says to do, and you're golden. (In DTs case its not going to hurt your phone to reflash radios or bootloaders. And it will not wipe your SD data, that's locking/unlocking only.)
> 
> Also, backup is your friend. I ALWAYS backup right before a flash just in case, the only time I've ever used it was to revert from a theme I didn't end up liking, but it could help a whole lot more if it needed to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was planning to do a backup anyway, just in case something went wrong or if I just wanted to go back to Redemption anyway (I want to try a lot of customizations, but honestly, I really like vanilla Android too, which Redemption practically is with small tweaks).

The whole mention of a bootloader and stuff just seemed daunting to me since I hadn't really seen it in any other ROMs I am interested in, so I didn't know if it had any big impact when flashing or not. I'll probably end up flashing Axiom Crossbreed sometime tonight or tomorrow then.

Again, thanks, everyone. Super helpful


----------

